# anyone know the best bedding?



## drdolittle (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone know what the best bedding is for my 3 new rats? I started off with Soft Sorbent Lavender (Kaytee product) and even thought is a soft scent, my rats still won’t stop sneezing. I want a product that is not dusty and absorbs odor well.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Many people's rats have had bad reactions to the lavender kaytee products, I would suggest stopping use of that now.
You can line the cage with towels or fleece and litter train your rats, or, if you want other types of bedding, get Carefresh. I used to use Carefresh before the cost started to bug me. Fleece is definitely the cheaper way to go.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Your ratties cage should have proper bedding to make them comfortable and for sanitary reasons. Bedding, depending on how many rats you have should be clean at least once or twice a week. Listed below are types of bedding that are acceptable. Also will be listed unacceptable bedding and reasons why you should not use it for your rattie. 








*Acceptable Bedding *

*Shredded Paper*
-Is the cheapest type of bedding and fairly simple to clean. he downside to this is it can get mushy, so it has to be changed more often and depending on the type of paper the ink when wet can wipe off on your rat. To prevent this make sure the ink is made from soy or vegetable ink. Also be sure that it is non-toxic.
-Shredded paper can also be used as a fun toy for your rats. This information will be listed on the "Toys and Playtime" page.








*Aspen*- It is a hardwood and contains no phenol, so it is safe for rat lungs and respiratory systems. The downside to this is it can be messy and difficult to vacuum.








*Carefresh*- Made from recycled paper pulp and very safe for rats. Some owners complain of an odor, so it should be changed often.








*Pellet Bedding*- Brands such as "Yesterdays News" is a good and not too expensive brand that is easy to manage. Some users complain that is crumbles after getting wet and then drying out. These products are made from compressed aspen, wheat grass or cellulose fibers. Which means they are all natural and a good choice for a rat with respiratory problems. 








*Cloth*- Ripping up old shirts, towels and blankets are good for rats and owners alike with allergies. The downside is having to keep up with washing the materials used in the cage. Washing in hot water and using mild dish soap is a great idea. Make sure that all the soap is removed from the cloth and it is dry before returning it to the cage. 








*Unacceptable Bedding *

These types of bedding should not be used for pet rat cages for health and safety reasons.

*Cedar/Pine*- These types of bedding contain dangerous phenol, which is a chemical found in household cleaning products and is awful for rattie respiratory systems.








*Clay Cat Litter*- Makes a lot of dust which is also harm to rat lungs.

*Corncob Bedding*- This type of bedding may be extremely cheap, but sometimes cheap is not always better. This type of bedding grows mold very easily. 

Information taken from my website:
http://hippielady.webs.com/bedding.htm


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I think that Soft sorbent lavender should be added to the unacceptable list. Seriously, take it out of the cage now before you're rats get seriously sick. 

The 2 I use are Sunseed fresh world bedding or carefresh ultra. Carefresh is a little dusty so I only use it when I run out of SS. I really love the sunseed. It's not dusty, and it's amazing with odors. It's the best I've used.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

I use Sunseed Fresh World too, it's great. I never have any dust with it, absorbs well, good with odors, and it doesn't stick to fleece or blankets like chips would. [Chips make it awful hard to wash cloth, especially when it's all over!] You need to take out the Soft Sorbent now, it will have awful effects on your rats. It will make them terribly sick, as everyone else said, it can give rats bad reactions.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

+1 more for sunseed freshworld


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

+1 for fresh world here also  works great for litter boxes too.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah yes, I have used the Sun Seed brand before. It worked well for keeping the odors down and does not control chemicals or much dust bi-product. But the downside is, that it's a little bit more expensive then say the Care Fresh or home-made bedding. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3058629


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, I love Yesterdays news. It's great at oder control and my rats can't fling it out of their cage and make a huge mess.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Alethea said:


> Ah yes, I have used the Sun Seed brand before. It worked well for keeping the odors down and does not control chemicals or much dust bi-product. But the downside is, that it's a little bit more expensive then say the Care Fresh or home-made bedding.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3058629


it is definitely NOT more expensive than carefresh


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

SRGaudio1 said:


> Alethea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes, I have used the Sun Seed brand before. It worked well for keeping the odors down and does not control chemicals or much dust bi-product. But the downside is, that it's a little bit more expensive then say the Care Fresh or home-made bedding.
> ...


Agreed. The bag I get is only like $4 or $5


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I use aspen. Cheap, can be bought in bulk, and seems to be the best for our sensitive girl's (Nina) lungs.


----------



## brass_gears (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, it's not dusty and it absorbs most of the odor if you change them about twice a week, but I went to Goodwill and invested in regular sized bath towels and hand towels. The rats just love it...although, I'm not certain how some of the other forum-goers might react. But nonetheless, it allows them to dig and burrow, and its reusable!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Brass_Gears said:


> Well, it's not dusty and it absorbs most of the odor if you change them about twice a week, but I went to Goodwill and invested in regular sized bath towels and hand towels. The rats just love it...although, I'm not certain how some of the other forum-goers might react. But nonetheless, it allows them to dig and burrow, and its reusable!


I know a lot of people use towels. I think the only problem is you have to watch out for them catching there toes on the little loops.


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

I use the Eco bedding shredded paper. They love rustling around in it! And I put fleece on their shelves.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

it is definitely NOT more expensive than carefresh
[/quote]


Well where I live the Sun Seed is more the twice the price then for Carefresh. I am assuming it all depends on where you live. My statement was simply referring to my area ^^


----------

